

Internet generation at risk of rickets (chronic lack of Vit D) - cwan
http://www.breitbart.com/article.php?id=CNG.eb12878e97afd5d10486b229643303fd.01&show_article=1

======
maukdaddy
I can't believe this has been spun as just the "Internet generation". Vitamin
D deficiency affects almost everyone, not just "kids on that damn Internet!"
Most of us work inside, spend our leisure time inside, wear sunscreen when
outside, etc.

------
msluyter
Yes, I've recently become a vitamin D convert and have learned quite a bit
about it through William Davis' Heart Scan Blog:
<http://heartscanblog.blogspot.com/>

It turns out that as you age, your ability to absorb vitamin D through
sunlight decreases, so past 40, you probably need supplementation.

I simultaneously did two things starting Jan 1: I stopped eating wheat and
started taking vitamin D. Although I can't pinpoint which of these is the
determining factor, I can report that I have much more energy (no post lunch
drag, nor desire to nap after work) as a result. I also seem to sleep better.
Check out:

[http://heartscanblog.blogspot.com/2010/01/getting-
vitamin-d-...](http://heartscanblog.blogspot.com/2010/01/getting-vitamin-d-
right.html)

<http://www.thevitamindcure.com/blog/>

------
MikeCapone
I take 4,000-6,000 UI of Vitamin D3 daily in gelcap/softgel format (Vit D is
fat soluble, the dry tablets aren't absorbed nearly as well, which has been
confirmed by blood tests).

It costs almost nothing. A bottle of 360 softgels each containing 2,000 UI
costs about $25 (Carlson Laboratories brand).

Just make sure you also take enough vitamin A.

~~~
lg
you'll get both if you take the cod liver oil that this article mentions.

~~~
MikeCapone
I've never seen cod liver oil being recommended over purified D3 in gelcap
format. I'll do a bit more research just to make sure, though.

------
gnosis
_"Some consumers and doctors are becoming convinced vitamin D can help reduce
the risk of a long list of diseases, despite a lack of gold-standard research
proving it."_

<http://www.cbc.ca/health/story/2010/01/04/vitamin-d.html>

------
adg
Recent, similar article with discussion:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1042545>.

